# problema con genkernel e tastiera portatile [risolto]

## marcospino

salve, ho installato gentoo dal livecd 2008 su un vecchio portatile (Geo focus 200) e funziona alla grandissima.Ho quindi provato a compilarmi il kernell con genkernell (senza fare modifiche con l'opzione --menuconfig) e mi succede una cosa stranissima: ogni tanto quando avvio non funziona la tastiera (nessun tasto), mentre col kernel del live cd non sbaglia un colpo.....c'è un modo per far creare a genkernel un kernell come quello del live cd? come mai stà differenza? ciao e grazie comunque a tutti.........

----------

## djinnZ

Avviando con il livecd, dal chroot 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.25-gentoo
```

 presupponendo che nil percorso del tuo kernel sia /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo (in pratica sostituisci kernel-config-x86 od x64 se è il caso a linux nel nome della directory del kernel).

A quel punto genkernel con l'opzione --menuconfig (ma non noclean e nomrproper) ti consente di rifinirlo abilitando builtin controller e quanto altro ti serve.

Se le versioni del kernel sono diverse (il touchpad del mio portatile per esempio funziona perfettamente con i kernel fino alla 2.6.14 e con i kernel dalla versione 2.5.25 in poi ma con .16 .18 e .20 non ne ha mai voluto sapere di funzionare e non sono riuscito a capire perchè) però ti consiglio di provare ad usare direttamente la versione più vecchia purchè sia pari (come versione del kernel il -rnumero è di gentoo e non conta) ai linux-headers.

----------

## marcospino

grazie 1000!!! ora provo subito..

----------

## marcospino

proprio come indicato il kernel 2.6.25 (come quello del live cd) funziona a meraviglia.Per curiosità ho provato il 2.6.26 (da portage, non vanilla) e si ripropone il problema della tastiera...bho.....cercherò di fare altre prove.Comunque per il momento grazie veramente , ho recuperato alla grande un vecchio portatile.

----------

## randomaze

 *marcospino wrote:*   

> proprio come indicato il kernel 2.6.25 (come quello del live cd) funziona a meraviglia.Per curiosità ho provato il 2.6.26 (da portage, non vanilla) e si ripropone il problema della tastiera...bho.....cercherò di fare altre prove.Comunque per il momento grazie veramente , ho recuperato alla grande un vecchio portatile.

 

Prova a salvare il config del livecd e quello di genkernel e fai un diff dei due files per vedere cosa é abilitato nel primo che non é nel secondo  :Wink: 

----------

## marcospino

Grazie per il consiglio!  ho quindi provato a confrontare il .config del kernel 2.6.26 creato con genlkernel grazie alle impostazioni del livecd con il .config che genkernel crea "da solo" su 2.6.26 vanilla. Da quali moduli mi consigliate di partire? (la macchina è lentuccia a compilare, anche con l'opzione --no-clean penso ci metterò delle orette...)

 *Quote:*   

> marco@localhost ~/Config $ diff .config_2.6.26 .config_2.6.26-gentoo-r1 
> 
> 3,4c3,4
> 
> < # Linux kernel version: 2.6.26
> ...

 

----------

## djinnZ

se è tutto mi sa che sei nella mia stessa situazione con il 2.6.18 semplicemente questa versione del kernel ha problemi a riconoscere il tuo hardware.

----------

